# Niagara Falls area timeshares?



## Skittles1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Are there any timeshare resorts in the Niagara Falls area, either on the US or Canadian side?


----------



## dwojo (Oct 17, 2011)

There is one in Canada. The closest in New york is in Ellicotteville NY just over an hour away.


----------



## natasha5687 (Oct 17, 2011)

dwojo said:


> There is one in Canada. The closest in New york is in Ellicotteville NY just over an hour away.



Do you know the names of either resort?


----------



## Antonio 8069 (Oct 17, 2011)

natasha5687 said:


> Do you know the names of either resort?



Its called Vacation Villas at Niagara Falls.  IF you read your TUG reviews, you will find it at:

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=5312760d-ba92-4f0b-a8f9-0d98969d4171

ps My understanding is that the property in NY State is fractional ownership.


----------

